# Sherlock's New Game



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherlock has a new little game. He takes his squeeky tennis balls (which he loves) and tosses them under the furniture. Then he paws at the tile floors, like he's digging, periodically coming over and nudging me until I get them out from under the chair, sofa, fridge, bed or whatever else he's flung them under. Then repeat. Oh, puppy, how much must I love you to keep doing this. 

What fun "game" does your pup play with you?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie plays the same one. I have long wooden spoon handy to take the ball out just to have it pushed under the furniture again as soon as I turn my back.
The other one is mostly for cold weather when we cant go for walks like last 2 days, below -25C, in and out at the back yard, the record is so far 3 times in 5 minutes :doh:. Mom has to be close to the door to play a "doorwoman".


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

When Henry feels as though I should be paying attention to him instead of doing whatever i'm doing, he will walk over close to me, find the nearest "forbidden" object, look me straight in the eye, then start chewing on the object. 

He also likes to steal towels or laundry and parade them around in front of me. 

Generally, he likes teasing me.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is one of Gambler's favorite game. He likes under our hutch and he digs on the tile and if I don't come to get his ball right away he barks. His other game is to take his ball and let it roll down the stairs. He will get that and repeat until he gets tired of that game. I love watching.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

:roflmao:The "lets make the ball go under the furniture" game must be hard wired into our Goldens. My boy loves this game and will _dig_ at the hardwood floor until someone rescues his ball...a minute later the ball is there again. Funnily enough, the ball only seems to disappear when Tripp feels he is being ignored.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

gold4me said:


> ...His other game is to take his ball and let it roll down the stairs. He will get that and repeat until he gets tired of that game. I love watching.


 I should teach Charlie to do that an da leabe me a lone .


----------



## Charlotte'smom (May 22, 2014)

My girl does this too....and she does it intentionally to get my attention. I, of course am not a big fan of this "game".


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, and all this time I thought Sam invented this game. Looks up with ball in mouth at the edge of couch. Not paying attention, ball is dropped so it is now under the couch. Get up, fetch broom, rake ball out, repeat, until ball is thrown for retrieve or ears are scratched...


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

http://youtu.be/Mcp8LboECac

Here's Sherlock playing his game this morning...using his stuffed bunny to bat the ball around.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG he is so sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

The squeaky ball...a familiar sound in our home too.
Really cute, thanks for sharing.


----------

